# Orijen Large Breed Puppy?



## Jester966

I will be getting my GSD puppy late december, and I am trying to decide what will be the best food for me to feed him. I have had several people recomend Orijen large breed puppy, however I have also found several reviews that say that it is not good for large breed puppies because of the high protein level. If that's the case, why would they market is as a large breed puppy formula without reducing the protein level?

What is everyone's oppinion on this food for a GSD puppy?

The next option I like is Innova Large Breed Puppy. I like the idea of grain free though, but is that important for puppies? Oppinions on this food?

Thanks a lot
-Chris


----------



## Keegan62

go to
dogfoodanalysis.com

they have all the foods and have them rated with some comments


----------



## Winkin

> Originally Posted By: Jester966however I have also found several reviews that say that it is not good for large breed puppies because of the high protein level. If that's the case, why would they market is as a large breed puppy formula without reducing the protein level?


Because those reviewers are misinformed. Calcium and phosphorous levels are of importance, not protein.

I will be putting my GSD puppy on Orijen LBP from day one, when I get him next year.


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Great food, I have a 6 month old that has been on Orijen Large Puppy for about 3 months & doing very well.
She was 47 lbs on her 6 month birthday, and is within a lb of litter mates that are on RAW.
I also have an 3 year old that has done very well on Orijen Adult for over a year & a half.

I plan on putting both on the New Acana Grain Free PRAIRIE HARVEST (have it on Order with an Orijen Retailer).
Champion Pet Foods the makers of Orijen also the produces of the Acana line.
I will be saving roughly 10 bucks a bag on Adult Orijen & $12 on the Orijen Large Puppy,
And I can feed the same food to both the Pup & Adult this is a big plus for me & saving $250 Yr.
It's Lower in Protein 34%, & (low Calcium 1.3%) then the Large Puppy.

See this post ingredients and crude analysis. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=842825&page=2#Post842825


----------



## Jester966

Thanks for the replies.



> Originally Posted By: Count Brunogo to
> dogfoodanalysis.com
> 
> they have all the foods and have them rated with some comments


This is one of the places that say it's not good for puppies.
The reviews there for all of the Orijen products are all exactly the same.


----------



## sprzybyl

hrm- i'm very interested in people's responses. I just switched to Orijen LBP (we are phasing it in now) to go grain-free, suspecting a grain allergy. We are at 9 months old. 

My breeder is also switching to all Orijen so hopefully that is a good indicator. She did tell me that Riley is old enough for the adult, but the back of the bad says to feed it until 12-15 months. 

since your puppy will be much younger I guess the Orijen LBP should be fine, but thats not based on anything scientific


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Sarah

You should have good luck on Orijen LBP for a 9 month old.
I would not feed Orijen Adult to a pup under 12 months, but the Orijen Six Fish would be OK.
Orijen Six Fish has Lower Calcium (same # as LBP)


----------



## sprzybyl

thanks!!!!


----------



## Winkin

> Originally Posted By: Jester966Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Count Brunogo to
> dogfoodanalysis.com
> 
> they have all the foods and have them rated with some comments
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the places that say it's not good for puppies.
> The reviews there for all of the Orijen products are all exactly the same.
Click to expand...

I love dogfoodanalysis - they do a great service in educating dog owners everywhere.

However, some of their opinions/statements are a little outdated. As always you must take information from multiple sources and put together your own conclusion.


----------



## sungmina

If you go to the Orijen website:

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/orijen/

They have research that supports their high use of protein, stating that dogs are indeed carnivores and digest protein sources easier, therefore protein should be the main energy source as opposed to carbohydrates. They state that the problem lies within foods that are rich in both protein and carbs, which would give the dog way more energy than it would be using up. You can read their White Paper Document on the site. 

If you read on Dogfoodanalysis FAQ portion it states:

"The caution attached to these foods is an acknowledgement that *some* veterinary research suggests that feeding high protein dry foods to puppies *may* contribute to the development or exacerbation of musculoskeletal disorders (as excess calcium and overall calories are believed to). Equally there is veterinary research that suggests that high protein is not a factor (and we note that it does not appear to be a problem for puppies fed high protein natural raw diets)."

There is research going both ways, and to be honest I trust Orijen as a brand completely to be giving my puppy the proper nutrition. She has been doing well on Orijen LBP since we got her at 8 weeks (she is now 5 months.) I was told this was the best commercial dog food you could buy for your dog, but everyone will have different opinions.

Like others have said, find the information and form your own conclusion and do what works for you and your dog =).


----------



## SusiQ

I have been feeding Orijen for almost a year with no problems.


----------



## larrydee33

I have a 6 month old female German Shepherd puppy who is the picture of health. She has always been on Large Breed Orijen since I got her at 9 weeks she weighs 58 rock solid pounds.

My Gunner is now a year and a half old and has been on Orijen his whole life and is also the picture of overall good health.

Everyone I meet always comments what do you feed your dogs they look fantastic! Orijen


----------



## lanaw13

Can anyone here speak to what percentage of protein a GSD puppy food should have? Higher and lower are such relative terms..... Is there ANY research to support specific protein levels.....?


----------



## ayoitzrimz

I think between 30% and 40% energy should come from protein. In terms of high protein diet issues, the protein amount is not as important as the calcium/phosphorous ratio. I think something like 1 part phosphorous for 1-2 parts calcium is sufficient - BUT I MIGHT BE MISTAKEN SO DOUBLE CHECK...

On to Orijen LBP. I found it to be a little rich for my dog when he was a puppy... he would get a lot of diarrhea on it. We stayed with Champion Pet Foods by switching to Acana Pacifica. I personally liked the fact that fish proteins are relatively allergy free for dogs and that the added omega 3 and vitamin E help with skin and coat care (my dog is prone to hot spots). That's just my personal experience though so your milage may vary...


----------



## lanaw13

Thanks for the answer!! Our breeder recommended Natures Recipe for our puppy, because of the low protein Percent, only 22%. Calcium and phosphorus is 1% and 0.8% respectively... 
I haven't heard anyone recomend Natures Recipe, nor have I heard any negatives..... just want to do the best for our baby and right now, until I am satisfied with sufficient research on what is the best food, not making any sudden changes.... 
The boxers eat Iams lg breed, but after all I've read, am switching them away from the corn fillers..... Especially since Harley is one itchy boy.......


----------



## cassadee7

lanaw13 said:


> Thanks for the answer!! Our breeder recommended Natures Recipe for our puppy, because of the low protein Percent, only 22%. Calcium and phosphorus is 1% and 0.8% respectively...
> I haven't heard anyone recomend Natures Recipe, nor have I heard any negatives.....


I switched my older, non-GSD dog off Nature's Recipe because it contains menadione. You can read about it here:

The Troubling Controversy Over Menadione in Dog Food


----------



## lanaw13

Cassadee, thanks for the reply!! I did a bit of research on menadione.... you might find this link interesting....
Interesting article on Menadione - Dog Community, Dog Pictures, Dog Forum & Information ? Dog.community
I am a nurse, so I feel like I comprehend this fairly well... the problems with human infants was injecting the menadione, and in adults with over oral supplementation, not eating small amounts of it....
But I do recognize the possible effects of long term effects of synthetic chemicals in food, and I personally try to stay away from all sorts of prepackaged foods.....
Maybe RAW would be better for us....hmmmmm
Thanks again!!


----------

